# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  si te vendos titra shqip ne nje film

## maratonomak

pershendetje .

me tregoni , ju lutem , proceduren se si te vendos titra shqip ne filma qe jane nje gjuhen  angleze ?

cilat programe me duhen dhe cfare procedure duhet te ndjek ?

----------


## prenceedi

nje prej programeve eshte power director.
Shiko edhe video tutorialin se mbase te ndihmon.




ose convertxtodvd

----------


## maratonomak

> nje prej programeve eshte power director.
> Shiko edhe video tutorialin se mbase te ndihmon.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFgHRd0DWig
> 
> ose convertxtodvd
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2pq7GY9bgc


this type of file can harm your computer -- me tha sapo fillova ta shkarkoj kete program , 

kjo nuk eshte shenje e mire apo jo?

----------


## maratonomak

si ta mar filmin dhe te vendos te programi?

----------


## maratonomak

a duhet ta shkarkoj  filmin dhe me pas ta vendos ne program ?

a eshte kjo pjese e procesit?
a duhet te veproj ne kete menyre apo jo?

----------


## yllbardh

> this type of file can harm your computer -- me tha sapo fillova ta shkarkoj kete program , 
> 
> kjo nuk eshte shenje e mire apo jo?


Për çdo file i tipit .exe, .bat, .com i cili downloaded të del mesazhi i lartpërmendur nga ju, kështu nëse e di se çka download atëherë lirishtë mund ta injorosh këtë mesazh. Shkaku se pse lajmërohet ky mesazh është se këta lloj të filave janë programe të cilat ekzekutojnë procese të ndryshme dhe se shumica e virus programeve në të vërtet janë të krijuar në këtë formë. Sepse si e ceka edhe virus programet ekzekutojnë procese të ndryshme të cilat edhe mundë t'a dëmtojnë kompjuterin, kështu që nëse nuk ke njohuri se çka je duke download atëherë besoj mesazhit dhe ndalo downloading.

----------

